# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  работа в Турции для шоу балета

## Сенова Оксана

приглашаем танцевальные коллективы, танцовщиц, моделей, артистов цирка, для работы в туристическом ночном клубе «Башкент» города Анкары (Турция) (возможны контракты с другими клубами столицы Турции) Работа гарантированна рабочей визой сроком от 6 месяцев до года (с продлением до 3 лет) Рабочая виза оформляется Министерством туризма, МИД, Посольством и представительством Турции за рубежом. Легальность100% зарплата достойная

----------


## Сенова Оксана

обсуждаем плюсы и минусы работы в Турции:biggrin: если интересно .добро пожаловать ко мне в группу
http://vkontakte.ru/club16149692

----------


## lola

[QUOTE=senovaoxana]приглашаем танцевальные коллективы, танцовщиц, моделей, артистов цирка, для работы в туристическом ночном клубе «Башкент» города Анкары (Турция) (возможны контракты с другими клубами столицы Турции) Работа гарантированна рабочей визой сроком от 6 месяцев до года (с продлением до 3 лет) Рабочая виза оформляется Министерством туризма, МИД, Посольством и представительством Турции за рубежом. Легальность100% зарплата достойная[/
QUOTE]
Оксана,а вы работали в Турции? А в каких еще странах? Про Турцию лично ничего хорошего не слышала. Одну знакомую группу полгода вызволяли через СБУ из публичного дома.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*lola*,
 мы с мужем проработали  в Анкаре  11 лет.:biggrin: и ни разу ни слышали, хоть какой то балет,работающий по РАБОЧИМ ВИЗАМ.еще раз уточню по *рабочим визам*  попал в публичный дом.я предлагаю исключительно ЛЕГАЛЬНУЮ РАБОТУ.чуть выше ссылка на группу в контакте.если у вас есть вопросы загляните туда.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> ни разу ни слышали, хоть какой то балет,работающий по  рабочим визам попал в публичный дом


Работали с мужем в Стамбуле 3 года. Видели всякое. По рабочим визам тоже может быть  :Oj:  Встречали балет, работавший совершенно официально, но в конце-концов, которому не заплатили, и муж из своей не очень большой зарплаты музыканта давал деньги, чтобы ребята, в общем нам совсем и незнакомые, смогли уехать домой. Но это наш опыт, может в других местах всё в шоколаде  :Aga: .

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Вишенка-Владимир*,



> может в других местах всё в шоколаде


*да нет таких мест где все в шоколаде* , везде есть свои нюансы,проблемы .плюсы и минусы.

*ЭТО РАБОТА* 
.И на банкетах случаются проблемные гости:biggrin: 
Я приглашаю ,*только* туда, где работала *сама.* и *ТОЧНО* знаю , на какие условия работы.
Если кто то ,вдруг предложит работу для танцоров НА ГОД( ежедневные концерты в одном месте.) с гарантированной ХОРОШЕЙ зарплатой в РОССИИ _да мы с привеликим удовольствивем... :Aga: 
*ЕСТЬ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЯ????*
например  у нас в городе Магнитогорске балет  приглашают только по субботам (и то не каждую неделю) 
1000 рублей!!!!!!!!!!!танец(и не важно 2 человека или 22 работают в номере)

*ПОЭТОМУ-МНЕ НЕ ИНТЕРЕСЫ "СТРАШНЫЕ ИСТОРИИ ОТ ТЕТИ КЛАВЫ ИЛИ ОТ АРКАДИЯ МАМОНТОВА)
* 
мы в АНКАРЕ*работали по профессии и чуствовали себя людьми*.
 А в России,
 мы......(допишите сами:cool:

----------

